# north of Italy?



## ben83s (Oct 23, 2012)

hi, ill be in the north of Italy (alessandria) till near the end of the year.
a bit new to mtb so does anyone have some advice of where to go?


----------



## Matte86 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Ben83s,
I live in Borgosesia (VC) that could be near to Alessandria, it depends where you are from..  ..anyway I can give you some advice..but it really depends on what you like. XC, Enduro, DH?..
Let me know..and I'll try to help.. 
If you like enduro 3 stages of the Superenduro series were held very close to where I live..


----------



## ben83s (Oct 23, 2012)

Matte86 said:


> Hi Ben83s,
> I live in Borgosesia (VC) that could be near to Alessandria, it depends where you are from..  ..anyway I can give you some advice..but it really depends on what you like. XC, Enduro, DH?..
> Let me know..and I'll try to help..
> If you like enduro 3 stages of the Superenduro series were held very close to where I live..


Hi Matte,

I'm still very new to having a proper mountain bike so can't say 100%. I'm half way between Alessandria and Asti and its all very flat here. To be honest any pointers so anything with a slope would be a start


----------

